# What post-SHTF skills should be learned/refreshed, an which first?



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a ton of gear now, cans and cans of ammo, several different types of weapons, 3+ months of food & water stored, generator/batteries/solar setup but I'm sure I'm lacking on *skills*. I know that making a fire, being able to grow food, fish and hunt are all necessary skills - some I am lacking in and others I'm sure I never even thought/read about. Now that the box-work is far enough along to feel a bit comfortable, it's time to start working on my skills. I'm sure that a few should be learned/refreshed ASAP in case the hammer falls before 2015. If that was the case...

What post-SHTF skills are most important, and which should be learned first?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you're wanting to work on survival skills go pick up a well respected book and work out of it. I mean actually go out and try the things in the book such as making traps, shelters, knots etc. A good one to start with IMO is the SAS guide.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Another thing to look into and study is how people did things in the old days. Before microwaves, refrigerators and power tools.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Learn how to smoke meat and how to use a Dutch oven.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Fencing with a long sturdy blade and keeping your body very fit, because everyone will run out of bullets eventually.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Communication, knowledge is power. I believe that having a Ham radio setup may give a person enough info to save his life. Whether it is early warning for manmade or even weather systems, being able to communicate at a distance may be important. Having a Transceiver that operates on a broad spectrum of the radio spectrum and also having the ability to build temporary antenna's (wire dipoles) is important.

AJ


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The first steps of being able to keep a people are the ability to feed them and keep them free of communicable disease. If you can't do that the reat is a little futile.
So I would think that basic medicine would be next? 
What diseases can you anticipate and how you will prevent or combat them. 50% or so, I think still the majority of drugs occur from organic sources. Learn what you have around you to work with. Talk to health food stores, herb shops etc. They expect to still be open when others aren't because of their diet and customers. A wealth of information and resources. We look at the military protocols too, I'm case we get tapped and mine have to integrate with uncle sam's systems.
But yes, good production and medicine are good use of your free time


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to agree with Oddapple;

Medicine and First Aid. Even a small cut can quickly become infected if your surroundings are not sanitary or if you do not have cleansers and antibiotics. 

As we get older, we worry more and more that our bodies do not recuperate like they used to and a compromised immune system may be more deadly than a roving band of thugs.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> ... and keeping your body very fit


Well, I'm a little late for that, about 35 years or so. I agree that fitness is a priority... so far I'm down 20 pounds but have a long way to go. Have to keep that up. Thanks!


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Medicine and First Aid.


Good point. The wife's a nurse so as long as she's around I have the knowledge base, but really need to build beyond the simple FAK that I have now. Assuming I will have to care for her or others is a point too. I'll have to spend some time on that.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Mechanical skills: Know how to fabricate components and put stuff together from whatever you can find. Anything that rotates or moves will eventually wear out, know how to fix it.

Electrical and Electronics: Know the basics of electricity and how to troubleshoot and repair electronic equipment.

Chemistry: Learn basic organic and inorganic chemistry so you can make chemical stuff like gunpowder, primers, paint, or whatever. You don't have to be a chemist, but should have a small chem set, knowledge of the basics, and some college level books for reference.

Woodworking: Have basic hand tools and know how to use them.

If you have these basics down, you could, for example, modify your car to run on alcohol and make your own fuel. You would be able to salvage an alternator, make some blades, and throw together a wind turbine. You would be able to make your own batteries and solar cells... the possibilities are limitless.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Easy to remember is to start off with the basics- fire, food/water, shelter, defense. You can never go wrong when you know those. Learn to think in terms of backups and backups to backups. Multiple instances of items that will break or wear out. Once those are covered, you can go on to particulars. Two things that will take up a lot of your time are defense and communications.

In any case, you'll find most of it covered somewhere iin these forums


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Fencing with a long sturdy blade and keeping your body very fit, because everyone will run out of bullets eventually.


 Your mistaken about the bullets.

I believe it will be more of a mental game. Are you prepared mentally to live without electricity, running water, cell phones, cars, tv, bathrooms etc?? Are you prepared mentally to kill an animal to eat, shoot a human to survive?? How about steal, loot and pillage to survive? Your fancy 3000 square foot house will get replaced by a 10 foot square shack you can heat. Lets hope that is one of you most important preps. It's not going to be pretty folks get your head on straight.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you have stores, cooking over a fire & hot coals again.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you prepared mentally to live without electricity, running water

I will always have some electricity since I have a solar system. And with a rain catch system won't run out of water. And being I have a septic system the toilet will remain flushable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> If you're wanting to work on survival skills go pick up a well respected book and work out of it. I mean actually go out and try the things in the book such as making traps, shelters, knots etc. A good one to start with IMO is the SAS guide.


I am doing just that. Purchased the Marine survival book and working from it. It's very comprehensive and packed with info I had no idea about.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

CrackPot said:


> Good point. The wife's a nurse so as long as she's around I have the knowledge base, but really need to build beyond the simple FAK that I have now. Assuming I will have to care for her or others is a point too. I'll have to spend some time on that.


 have wife teach you what happens if she needs the help always good to spread knowledge within any group 1 is none


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Are you prepared mentally to live without electricity, running water
> 
> I will always have some electricity since I have a solar system. And with a rain catch system won't run out of water. And being I have a septic system the toilet will remain flushable.


Do you store the solar panels in Faraday cages? My understanding is that a weaponized HEMP will destroy the solar panels themselves (all the small semiconductor/PVs)

AJ


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't read all the responses yet (in a rush)

Only the op knows what skills he has, and what in his plans needs work on....

One man can't know everything


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I tend to think in terms of "WHAT IS GOING TO KILL ME FIRST". With no predatory thoughts in mind the first thing that can kill is Lack of clean water, then next would be shelter, then next would be food gathering. I put Shelter above food only based on the time of year. You can die from exposure in the winter faster than by starvation. 

Any skill you can gain to acquire or produce the top three should be first and foremost in your mind. If your SHTF situation involves an enemy then you have a close runner up to number two above and added difficulty on 2 and 3 above.

After the above and because of the above is the need to treat for any medical issues that could arise. I would focus on those things in nature that can resolve intestinal issues first since that's what you will face if you improperly cook food or purify water. Next are comfort treatments for things like insect bites, Poison Ivy, dental issues, and fever. I place these here because these are the things that will lower your morale and affect your ability to provide the top 3 things for yourself.

Then focus on medical treatment of broken bones, bleeding wounds, and infection control. Finally for internal issues.

For food gathering skills you should focus on traps, snares, fishing (whether with poles or nets, etc), Learn your flora and fauna for your region for both food and medical purposes. If your SHTF scenario involves defensive thoughts...give thought to understanding cache techniques, and defense in depth methods (basically, where do I fall back to, how do I leave here and still have the things I needs).

Maybe ahead of the above is to consider : how do I make these basic tools I need to do or get the above if I have nothing but my hands. How do I make a weapon, how do I make a hook, or snare, how do I filter water with nothing, how do I make fire... These are good skills to always know.

Then comes Agricultural knowledge. How do I grow, how do I recover seeds and store to continue to grow.

Then after everything else...even things I haven't listed...the last thing is...How do I wage war...offensive actions.

my 2 cents.....good day.

osfg


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Your mistaken about the bullets.
> 
> I believe it will be more of a mental game. Are you prepared mentally to live without electricity, running water, cell phones, cars, tv, bathrooms etc?? Are you prepared mentally to kill an animal to eat, shoot a human to survive?? How about steal, loot and pillage to survive? Your fancy 3000 square foot house will get replaced by a 10 foot square shack you can heat. Lets hope that is one of you most important preps. It's not going to be pretty folks get your head on straight.


Myself and family already experienced the ultimate SHTF when communism failed, all stores closed, electricity, water and gas got turned off and desperate people started walking the streets. Lots of great memories.

P.S. Thanks for all the doom and gloom, been there, done that  I was also 60 km from Chernobyl and stayed there for 30 days when it blew up (I was a kid).. Human beings are survivalists by nature.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This war is obviously starting out as biological.
Viral primarily, so antibiotics are of limited benefit.
Google foods effective against resistant pathogens and also, these site libraries often have useful books.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Myself and family already experienced the ultimate SHTF when communism failed, all stores closed, electricity, water and gas got turned off and desperate people started walking the streets. Lots of great memories.


Yes, many of us are all too acutely aware of the things you don't say. Maybe "be ready to be more ok than you maybe thought, less lost than it seems now and for all kinds of G-d given instincts and inspirations you have forgotten to come back on for you when you know you need them?
I don't know. The oldest trick in the book is these losers tying to convince you that you lost, because of how scared they are. Things change  sometimes on a dime...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

FEAR is your worst enemy. Just relax, research and learn all you can, practice your skills, quietly prepare and stay healthy. Health, both, mental and physical is your number one prep.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> ... I mean actually go out and try the things in the book such as making traps, shelters, knots etc. A good one to start with IMO is the SAS guide.


Thanks Arklatex - the SAS guide was just delivered yesterday! Time to practice some basics.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Look ....I don't ascribe to any singular SHTF scenario. I do agree with Toronto that we as humans have a deep survival instinct that kicks in. SO you need to account for the variations of how that happens since they aren't the same. Many have a communal instinct and many have an individual instinct. It is those with an individual instinct that need closer observation....not hostility...just observation...because they can usually be brought into the community unless they are most desperate. 

So judge the groups closest too you..understand the pulse of your community and then be prepared. Fear is nothing more than a scent...a smell...a taste...another sense to give you a precursor of what lies ahead. Giving in to fear is no different than smelling food and being unable to stop eating...or to taste a beer and be unable to stop drinking. Know it's there and then open up your other sense and learn and then reply.

osfg


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever skills you have, or have been learning--- practice, practice.
No skill will not be needed!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> FEAR is your worst enemy. Just relax, research and learn all you can, practice your skills, quietly prepare and stay healthy. Health, both, mental and physical is your number one prep.


I am my own worst enemy.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I am my own worst enemy.


You are conquering your fear a little more every day.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the "start with the basics" idea. I can't know everything. So I hope to surround myself with people I can depend on, that have skills I don't have. I want to be a valued member, and also have other valued memebers. No one can sit and twiddle thumbs. They all have to contribute. Even if my friend Dave has weak legs and really can't walk far, he has historical knowledge of great battles and can advise, as well as learn communications. Even though my friend Lynn can't run or shoot, she can cook up a storm, and cook well. Therefore, she is valuable for morale. Kay knows a lot about canning. Jim, Ray and Dave know about hunting. Will is good with mechanics, as well as Paul. Dylan knows a lot about weapons, as do Jim and Ray. So we have a nice group that know a few things each, that we can count on. I won't count on one to know it all. Plus my library of self sufficiency is always growing. Taylor knows about chickens, as does Kay. I'm learning about rabbits and know a lot about horses. Paul knows a lot about cattle. Kay, Kari and I are good with gardening. Taylor is also.


We can be a good, tight group, if we share knowledge. Kari and Kay know how to crochette and knit. I do a little of both. Jim and Dave know woods lore and Ray knows some. Lynn knows a lot of first aid, as do I. Get a group, not just a small family, and spread knowledge. I feel good about going into a SHTF time. I trust my people. We think a lot alike, and yet there is enough difference to be interesting. Good people, all. I have been the last 2 years without TV. I can do it indefinitely. I do have to have reading material. I have a lot of books. I hope I can transport most of them to BOL. I should do that next week. I don't care if I never have electricity again. I have read on ways to have refrigeration without it. We have transportation other than motor vehicles, in case of EMP. I am not dependent on the grid. 

I have to learn to cook with the dutch oven, and cast iron in general. But that isn't going to take long. I cook almost every night. I'm decent at starting a fire with just one match. Even in the wind. I have to practice with my flint and steel. I have an herbal book that I have to study. And just reread twice a year at least.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> You are conquering your fear a little more every day.


That's true Sparky. I _am_ trying and I'm getting there.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

1) Get yourself fully vaccinated (including Hep A and typhoid)
2) Practice cooking skills. Every week, have a day that you cook a dish in a Dutch oven, solar oven, parabolic cooker or camp stove. Get comfortable with alternate fuels. Can you use your Dutch ovens with firewood or horse manure, as well as with charcoal? Thanksgiving is a great time to do this. We use our Dutch ovens and solar oven for side dishes and deserts. Practice eating different kinds of foods. Like actually kill a packrat and make soup out of it. The more at ease you are with food prep, the less stress you will have. Make sure you have a way to prepare food and store clean dishes on a sanitary surface.
3) Review your water sanitation. Can you make safe water without chemicals, boiling, or ceramic filter? Hone your skill with biosand filter and UV reflector.
4) Hone your first aid skills. Prepare packets of oral rehydration salts. Can you wash your hands without recontaminating them?
5) Review your latrine/sanitation situation.
6) Make sure your rechargable lanterns/radios are fully functioning.
7) Learn how to identify, harvest, and prepare locally native foods - even just a couple.
8) Knots.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

9) Learn first aid and cpr! And make sure that your medical supplies include a defibralator and childbirthing supplies.
10) Learn midwifery.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

How are Jesus and yourself getting along? Do you know Him? Does He know you?
John 10:3
To him the porter openeth; and the sheep hear his voice: and he calleth his own sheep by name, and leadeth them out.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ark, gave the best most basic advice. just practice basics. Fitness isn't a skill its a life style. I fully plan to bug out in my field for a bit... till I wimp out and see if I can build shelter, which will come from bob, since I have nothing to tie off to. Build a fire and maintain it and try to cook something. Maybe towards the Spring, I can try to camp.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What do yall smoke?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> What do yall smoke?


Unfortunately I'm immune to all kinds of drugs, so unfair :lol:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> 9) Learn first aid and cpr! And make sure that your medical supplies include a defibralator and childbirthing supplies.
> 10) Learn midwifery.


Just an insight - I experienced this while nursing in another country. CPR wasn't even taught in the medical community because there was no place to send anyone who might need it! If there is no critical care unit available, CPR and defibrilator are pointless. Maybe CPR to resuscitate a drowning or electrocution, but even those are going to need more intensive care than you are probably going to be able to provide. Worth a try, especially if a child. Heart attack? Forget it. Let them go to heaven. Very few people are actually successfully resuscitated after having an acute MI in the community. Even if they were, where is the cath lab? Then there could be an issue of keeping an AED charged. Just thoughts. Life and death will be much more black and while if we lose our medical infrastructure.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Unfortunately I'm immune to all kinds of drugs, so unfair :lol:


Ok..a doubting Thomasina huh? Sounds like you aint never had any Wise County Skunk. That can blow Aunt Myrtles Dress up over her head. Its a two puffer which can put a person out of action for half a day. Get a grip.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Cigs nothing more


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Just an insight - I experienced this while nursing in another country. CPR wasn't even taught in the medical community because there was no place to send anyone who might need it! If there is no critical care unit available, CPR and defibrilator are pointless. Maybe CPR to resuscitate a drowning or electrocution, but even those are going to need more intensive care than you are probably going to be able to provide. Worth a try, especially if a child. Heart attack? Forget it. Let them go to heaven. Very few people are actually successfully resuscitated after having an acute MI in the community. Even if they were, where is the cath lab? Then there could be an issue of keeping an AED charged. Just thoughts. Life and death will be much more black and while if we lose our medical infrastructure.


All that may be true, but if the patient is one of my party, I'm going to be in there swinging until the last ball is pitched. I can do no less for those entrusted to my care. Frtuna5ly I can rely on my wife to handle some of the heavy lifting in the medical field.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> All that may be true, but if the patient is one of my party, I'm going to be in there swinging until the last ball is pitched. I can do no less for those entrusted to my care. Frtuna5ly I can rely on my wife to handle some of the heavy lifting in the medical field.


Good for you. I commend you. You probably already know that chest compressions can only be done effectively for 2 minutes by one person. So be sure you have enough trained people to rotate through a prolonged scenario. And if you have the means to shock, then do it! At least you know you did everything within your means to save someone. You could certainly bring back someone who gets hit in the chest and suffers a disrupted cardiac rhythm. There is no underlying pathology, so it you bring them back, you really do get them back completely.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Great thread folks its these topics that really help us newbs.


----------

